# Gentoo auf Sony Vaio VGN-N38E/W

## Shogashi

Hallo zusammen.

Hatte Gentoo ne Zeit lang auf meinem esktop laufen. Da ich mit dem aber oft spiele, wollte ich Gentoo auf meinem Laptop installieren. Habs zuerst mit der LiveCD versucht, um die Hardwarekompatibilität zu prüfen. Leider wurden da einige Sachen nicht erkannt. Hier erstmal das Innenleben des Laptops :

CPU       : Intel Pentium Dual-Core Processor T2130 1,86 GHz

Board     : 955XM/945GM/PM/GMS/940GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller

Memory  : 1GB DDR2 SDRAM

Graphics : Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950

Screen   : 15.4" WXGA (1280x800) X-black LCD

Audio     : Realtek High Definition Audio

Network : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

               LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter

Hatte bei der LiveCD, Probleme mit der Soundkarte und beiden Netzwerkkarten. Das ACPI hab ich nicht überprüft. Gibts ne Möglichkeit die 3 Karten noch zum laufen zu bekommen? Wobei das WLAN erstmal nicht so wichtig wäre.

----------

## Shogashi

Hab die Netzwerkkarte über "net-setup" zum laufen bekommen. Jetzt fehlt noch das WLAN... Es wird wohl erkannt, bekommt aber keinen Adapter zugewiesen. Hier mal die Ausgaben :

```
iwconfig

lo          no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

lspci | grep Atheros

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
```

Gibts da ne Möglichkeit die Karte manuell zu einem Gerätenamen zuzuweisen, da sie ja anscheinend erkannt wird?

Könnte eventuell auch am ACPI liegen. Weil das funktioniert momentan leider auch noch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## manuels

was sagt denn ein 

```
lsmod
```

die madwifi Treiber sollten eingentlich für deine Karte funktionieren.

kannst ja mal versuchen:

```
modprobe ath_pci
```

----------

## Shogashi

Also von lsmod bekomm ich folgendes :

```
livecd ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  170912  14

pcmcia                 21292  0

firmware_class          5120  1 pcmcia

yenta_socket           17036  1

rsrc_nonstatic          7552  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            20628  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

sky2                   26248  0

eth1394                12548  0

sg                     19484  0

sk98lin               125664  0

rtc                     7476  0

tg3                    88324  0

e1000                  90432  0

nfs                    85180  0

lockd                  41352  1 nfs

sunrpc                 99644  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143340  0

dm_mirror              13008  0

dm_mod                 31896  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                4868  0

sata_mv                11656  0

ata_piix                8072  0

ahci                   11268  0

sata_qstor              4996  0

sata_vsc                4100  0

sata_uli                3204  0

sata_sis                3844  0

sata_sx4                8452  0

sata_nv                 4740  0

sata_via                4868  0

sata_svw                3844  0

sata_sil24              8708  0

sata_sil                5384  0

sata_promise            6276  0

libata                 61460  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   15364  0

ohci1394               24880  0

ieee1394               53176  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8320  0

usbhid                 29792  0

ohci_hcd               13572  0

uhci_hcd               15240  0

usb_storage            57280  0

ehci_hcd               19976  0

usbcore                78084  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

Vom modprobe ath_pci gibts nen ganz simples :

```
livecd ~ # modprobe ath_pci

FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.
```

Sollt ich vielleicht erstmal Gentoo installieren bevor ich mich dadrum kümmer? Wollte nämlich die ganzen Treiber fest in den Kernel mit einbinden.

----------

## manuels

jup, wenn du auch noch ne andere Netzwerkverbindung hast, installier erstmal Gentoo Linux.

Später kannst du dann madwifi-ng installieren, dann sollte dein WLAN-Netzwerk laufen.

----------

